# Low iodine diet for RAI



## cgoeschel (Aug 24, 2010)

Okay...I had a totol thyroidectomy on June 26th. Started Cytomel 50mcg twice per day on July 2nd. I stopped Cytomel on Friday night the 13th of August and began the low iodine diet on the next morning. Its been 9 days off my Cytomel and on the low iodine diet and I hardly feel any different. The diet is strict and I havent made any mistakes with my food. Why am I not feeling tired, achy and all the other things I hear with going hypothyroid? Im afraid there's something wrong. Your thoughts?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

cgoeschel said:


> Okay...I had a totol thyroidectomy on June 26th. Started Cytomel 50mcg twice per day on July 2nd. I stopped Cytomel on Friday night the 13th of August and began the low iodine diet on the next morning. Its been 9 days off my Cytomel and on the low iodine diet and I hardly feel any different. The diet is strict and I havent made any mistakes with my food. Why am I not feeling tired, achy and all the other things I hear with going hypothyroid? Im afraid there's something wrong. Your thoughts?


100 mcgs. of Cytomel is enough to kill a horse. I am wondering about your treatment plan.

Welcome to the board. Why did the doc put you on 100 mcgs. of Cytomel per day? Why have you stopped it (which is a good thing, I am thinking) and are you taking T4?


----------



## cgoeschel (Aug 24, 2010)

Andros said:


> 100 mcgs. of Cytomel is enough to kill a horse. I am wondering about your treatment plan.
> 
> Welcome to the board. Why did the doc put you on 100 mcgs. of Cytomel per day? Why have you stopped it (which is a good thing, I am thinking) and are you taking T4?


Sorry.....it was 25mcg twice per day....not 50mcg twice per day. Not taking any T4 since removal of the thyroid, only T3 until I get my RAI when my TSH reaches >50.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

cgoeschel said:


> Sorry.....it was 25mcg twice per day....not 50mcg twice per day. Not taking any T4 since removal of the thyroid, only T3 until I get my RAI when my TSH reaches >50.


Boy, did you have me scared! All's well that ends well as they say! This is the proper protocul. You are on track. I am sure you are anxious to get all of this behind you.

How are you feeling?


----------



## cgoeschel (Aug 24, 2010)

Normal.....seems really strange to not be crashing.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

cgoeschel said:


> Normal.....seems really strange to not be crashing.


Many of us can identify with that!! Good for you!


----------

